# Upset with groomer. My poor baby.



## Lucy Brees (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi all. I ama Newbie puppy mom to Lucy, almost 12 week old schnoodle. I told a groomer I wanted just a very light trim of her face because it was getting too bushy, but not to take much off. I wasn't ready for a full groom on her yet. So what does he do, but totally shave the area from her eyes down the bridge of her nose on either side, kind of like what I see traditional poodle faces to be like. First of all this is not the look I want for her. But more importantly, now , just 24 hours later, she has raccoon like dark circles around her eyes from the excessive tearing going on. Either she has razor burn, or the stubble is irritating her eyes, or she has hairs stuck in her eyes somewhere. She did not have a tearing problem before yesterday. I am so upset I could be sick. Not only because he ruined her beautiful face , but most importantly because she must be suffering from the discomfort. 

Does anyone have any idea how long it will take the hair to grow back enough to stop the irritation? Of any advice as to what I can do in the meantime? 

She does see the vet this coming week and I will have him loook at it, but boy i am just sick over this. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## titiaamor (Nov 17, 2011)

I have no help to offer, but I did want to say I am very sorry this happened. I know it can be very distressing.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

My vet says that you can rinse a dog's eyes with sterile saline solution or sterile water. NOT the red eye drops or contact lens drops, but plain saline eye rinse. If there are any hairs or irritation in her eyes,that should help.

I would think a couple days of hair growth would be enough to make it less irritating, after all, people do shave poodles like that regularly. I'm sorry she's uncomfortable. I can see though how a groomer could misunderstand if you wanted a more typical poodle cut on a half-poodle dog. It sounds like the regular trim that my aunt gets for her schnoodle.


----------



## Lucy Brees (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks guys. I will try the rinsing with saline. 

I specifically told him a very light trim and to keep her fluffy, that's what makes me even more upset. But what's done 
is done. I just want to get her comfortable for now. Thnk you again.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

It's a good idea to keep saline rinse around for humans and dogs. (jalapeño juice to the eye taught me that lesson.) if you have a very specific look in mind, take a picture with you. I also sit and watch the first grooming and then show up randomly after that. A half hour in, an hour in, a half hour before pick up time. 

Don't worry, she didn't ruin your dog. Her fur will grow back, it'll be fine.


----------



## blossom (Aug 29, 2012)

That is something that could be misunderstood very easily,you should be more specific. Saying a light trim could mean anything. Coming every half hour or so just upsets your dog more. It increases the chances of something happening to your pet.


----------



## Lucy Brees (Aug 20, 2012)

I was pretty specific with him. Anyway it's not about how she looks; it's the discomfort and tearing that she is having. Going to take her to vet this week because this does not seem like a normal reaction to a face trim to me. I'm worried he nicked her or caused some damage to her eyes or soft tissues. Lots of poodles get their faces shaved and I doubt this happens when they do or no one would do it. Something is wrong. I'm worried.


----------



## titiaamor (Nov 17, 2011)

Has she gotten any better in the last couple of days?



Lucy Brees said:


> I was pretty specific with him. Anyway it's not about how she looks; it's the discomfort and tearing that she is having. Going to take her to vet this week because this does not seem like a normal reaction to a face trim to me. I'm worried he nicked her or caused some damage to her eyes or soft tissues. Lots of poodles get their faces shaved and I doubt this happens when they do or no one would do it. Something is wrong. I'm worried.


----------



## Lucy Brees (Aug 20, 2012)

Her left eye is still tearing and I see a red spot on the corner of her eye in the fur part. Not sure if it's an abrasion, tear staining or what. We are going to the vet tomorrow; thank you for asking about her.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

Amaryllis said:


> It's a good idea to keep saline rinse around for humans and dogs. (jalapeño juice to the eye taught me that lesson.) if you have a very specific look in mind, take a picture with you. I also sit and watch the first grooming and then show up randomly after that. A half hour in, an hour in, a half hour before pick up time.


OT, but just wanted to say showing up during your dog's groom is never a good idea. In fact it is downright unsafe. Most dogs get quite wound up when they see their parents, making it difficult or impossible for us to safely finish their grooms. Needless to say, injuries can happen much easily when doggie is trying to get to mommy.  Not to mention its very irritating for us to have to deal with the dog wiggling about. I can understand wanting to watch a bit the first time around, but if you can't trust your groomer after that then you need to find a different groomer. Or learn to do it yourself. 

To the op, it sounds like maybe she got irritated around her eyes. My guess is her skin isn't used to clipping since she is young and he took off quite a bit. I think the saline rinse is a good idea and then just let the area rest and heal. Next time, specify exactly what you want trimmed. The term "a light trim" is different from person to person.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

mom24doggies said:


> OT, but just wanted to say showing up during your dog's groom is never a good idea. In fact it is downright unsafe. Most dogs get quite wound up when they see their parents, making it difficult or impossible for us to safely finish their grooms. Needless to say, injuries can happen much easily when doggie is trying to get to mommy.  Not to mention its very irritating for us to have to deal with the dog wiggling about. I can understand wanting to watch a bit the first time around, but if you can't trust your groomer after that then you need to find a different groomer. Or learn to do it yourself.


 Not to mention its gets the other dogs in a shop all wound up. our shop has any where from 20-60 dogs a day in it being groomed. we have 4-8 groomers in every day. One dog gets wound up, all the rest on tables do too. 

There is plenty of one on one groomers, that will probably let you sit and watch. use ne of them if people are to nervous to leave their dogs with pros who know whats best


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Isn't it always right when you have your sharp scissors around the dogs eyes when the owner thinks its a good idea to walk in unannounced? For what reason exactly? Do they think they're going to walk in on us beating up their dog?


----------

